# 13th Dec Christmas "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Camb



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

Well it's time to get the Christmas meet / meal sorted. I will post up a Christmas menu once I get it from Dimos. Usual we get the choice of 1, 2 or 3 courses. So please post if you are attending and if partners / friends will be joining you.

UPDATE:-


> The Cambridge Motel
> 
> Audi TT Christmas Party 2006
> 
> ...


All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm. I would imagine we would sit down to eat 8:15 ish.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *

*NormStrm & Tina* 2x Prawn Cocktail + Local Roast Turkey, Roast Sirloin of Beef + 2 sweets 8)

*moley * Turkey main course + the dessert (Xmas pud hopefully!).

*OuTTlaw + Soph and Jesse* STARTERS 1 soup 1 melon, MAIN COURSE, 1 beef 1 turkey, ummmm

*markTT225* Two courses please - Prawn cocktail followed by Turkey

*clived * Prawns and Turkey

*NaughTTy * Roast Sirloin of Beef & sweet (hope they have a secret stash of Baclava like last time 8)

*was * Prawn cocktail & Turkey


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Put me down Norm, probably think Paul will come with me as well.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Must attend this one, so please put me down as well.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Must attend this one, so please put me down as well.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Moley


 8) will bunny be joining us ?

Norman


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman sorry i didnt make the meet last month painting got in the way. Believe it or not, started it exactly this time last year thinking it would be ready for christmas maybe ill finish for this one, anyway will make this one and bring Soph and Jesse


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Must attend this one, so please put me down as well.
> ...


Unfortunately not - she'll be working  - but I'll tell her all about it :roll:

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I now have the Christmas MENU 8)

The Cambridge Motel

Audi TT Christmas Party 2006

Prawn Cocktail
Or
Cream of Vegetable Soup
Or
Pearls of Melon

Local Roast Turkey
Or
Roast Sirloin of Beef
Or
Grilled Salmon
Or
Mushroom Strudel (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: Â£7.95

Two Course: Â£11.50

Three Course (including coffee): Â£15.50

PS. Dimos is feeling generous- a complimentary glass of wine with the meal!

If you can post up what food you would like please, we can collect the money on the night.

Any questions please ask.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Norm,

Can I please have the Turkey main course + the dessert (Xmas pud hopefully!).

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Roast Sirloin of Beef for me please Norm/Dimos and sweet too please (hope they have a secret stash of Baclava like last time  )


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Norm, Looks like I can attend this one 

Two courses please - Prawn coctail followed by Turkey.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, feeling hungry just reading this, STARTERS 1 soup 1 melon, MAIN COURSE, 1 beef 1 turkey, ummmm


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Norm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but i'm havaing to bail on this. A good reason my Mum is turning up from France for a visit and is only going to be with us for one night (to long) but i feel i should be at home.

Defo be at the next in Jan as i owe Paul a lift.

Sorry Paul & Norm


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry all ... can't make 13th ... will be in the big city for the night (no Norman, not Diss!)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Norm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but i'm havaing to bail on this. A good reason my Mum is turning up from France for a visit and is only going to be with us for one night (to long) but i feel i should be at home.
> 
> Defo be at the next in Jan as i owe Paul a lift.
> 
> Sorry Paul & Norm


To double the bad news - I possibly won't be able to make it either - I could be moving house on the Thursday so will be up to my eye-balls with packing boxes, etc.

Bu66er!

Sorry Norm et al.  

I'll let you know if any different though


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've a Christmas do the night before and after so unless I want to be homeless or carless I'd better spend a night at home. :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

This is looking to be the lowest turn out for a "Kneesworth" Christmas meet 

I appreciate people are busy this time of the year, thebears have a great evening with your folks, NaughTTy fingers crossed for the move, scoTTy you are just too popular - all those Xmas meals :wink:

Currently we have :-

*Attendees:-*

*NormStrm & Tina* 2x Prawn Cocktail + Local Roast Turkey, Roast Sirloin of Beef + 2 sweets

*moley* Turkey main course + the dessert (Xmas pud hopefully!).

*OuTTlaw + Soph and Jesse* STARTERS 1 soup 1 melon, MAIN COURSE, 1 beef 1 turkey, ummmm

*markTT225* Two courses please - Prawn cocktail followed by Turkey

So who else is going to join us 

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Sorry all ... can't make 13th ... will be in the big city for the night (no Norman, not Diss!)


Hi Tony

Have a good time in the Big City - just remember your passport so they let you back into Suffolk :wink:

Norman

PS. Diss is a Town 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Prawns and Turkey please Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Prawns and Turkey please Norman


  wot no pud :lol:

Cheers Clive :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Update:-

*Attendees:- *

*NormStrm & Tina* 2x Prawn Cocktail + Local Roast Turkey, Roast Sirloin of Beef + 2 sweets 8)

*moley * Turkey main course + the dessert (Xmas pud hopefully!).

*OuTTlaw + Soph and Jesse* STARTERS 1 soup 1 melon, MAIN COURSE, 1 beef 1 turkey, ummmm

*markTT225* Two courses please - Prawn cocktail followed by Turkey

*clived * Prawns and Turkey


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Prawns and Turkey please Norman
> ...


We'll see


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Norm - things may be changing on the moving house front - I'll know more after lunch (hopefully), but I *might* be free 

EDIT - Looks like I'm coming along now - can you put my menu choices back up on your list Norm 

Roast Sirloin of Beef & sweet (hope they have a secret stash of Baclava like last time  )


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys, I may have to give this the swerve as my TT has started behaving very badly (again). It went bang this morning on the way in to work, and I've now lost all turbo power  I think it might be running in limp mode now. I'm going to try and get over to WAK or Morgan for them to VAGCOM it. It's looking very unlikely I'll be able to make it tomorrow now though


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Guys, I may have to give this the swerve as my TT has started behaving very badly (again). It went bang this morning on the way in to work, and I've now lost all turbo power  I think it might be running in limp mode now. I'm going to try and get over to WAK or Morgan for them to VAGCOM it. It's looking very unlikely I'll be able to make it tomorrow now though


Let me know if I can help with a lift Mark


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I may have to give this the swerve as my TT has started behaving very badly (again). It went bang this morning on the way in to work, and I've now lost all turbo power  I think it might be running in limp mode now. I'm going to try and get over to WAK or Morgan for them to VAGCOM it. It's looking very unlikely I'll be able to make it tomorrow now though
> ...


Thanks Paul, will do mate. I'm also feeling as rough my TT at the moment (chuffing cold). My nose is running faster than a big turbo TT :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Norm - things may be changing on the moving house front - I'll know more after lunch (hopefully), but I *might* be free
> 
> EDIT - Looks like I'm coming along now - can you put my menu choices back up on your list Norm
> 
> Roast Sirloin of Beef & sweet (hope they have a secret stash of Baclava like last time  )


 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
You are back on the list :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


Mark

Sorry to hear both you and the TT are below the weather, will check tomorrow to see if you can make it.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

a bit of a lastminute.com :wink:

please put me on the list 

Prawn cocktail & Turkey pls

w.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> a bit of a lastminute.com :wink:
> 
> ...


Don't care what type of dot com you are from, it will be great to see you 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

UPDATE

*Attendees:- *

*NormStrm & Tina* 2x Prawn Cocktail + Local Roast Turkey, Roast Sirloin of Beef + 2 sweets

*moley* Turkey main course + the dessert (Xmas pud hopefully!).

*OuTTlaw + Soph and Jesse* STARTERS 1 soup 1 melon, MAIN COURSE, 1 beef 1 turkey, ummmm

*markTT225* Two courses please - Prawn cocktail followed by Turkey

*clived* Prawns and Turkey

*NaughTTy* Roast Sirloin of Beef & sweet (hope they have a secret stash of Baclava like last time

*was* Prawn cocktail & Turkey


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cant promise anything....But may be able to make it....If i do i will just have to miss out on dinner.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Cant promise anything....But may be able to make it....If i do i will just have to miss out on dinner.


Would be great if you could make an apperance :wink: you can always give me a call if you fancy a bite to eat and I can pre order for you. Clive has always been happy with the service


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Cant promise anything....But may be able to make it....If i do i will just have to miss out on dinner.
> ...


Cheers Norm.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Right, despite being in 'limp-mode' as well as the TT, I'm going to come along tonight  .

Is anybody bringing VAGCOM tonight so I can run a quick scan?


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont think im going to make it tonight, mums birthday etc.

If i can manage to get some time i will pop along, but is unlikely.

I do have VAG-Com that i will bring if i can make it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> Right, despite being in 'limp-mode' as well as the TT, I'm going to come along tonight  .
> 
> Is anybody bringing VAGCOM tonight so I can run a quick scan?


Yes, can do


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Right, despite being in 'limp-mode' as well as the TT, I'm going to come along tonight  .
> 
> Is anybody bringing VAGCOM tonight so I can run a quick scan?


Fancy meeting us at Graveley at 7:15 Mark, or would you prefer to leave a little earlier if your TT is unwell?

Clive - are you up for a cruise from Graveley or are you going to be going straight from work?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Right, despite being in 'limp-mode' as well as the TT, I'm going to come along tonight  .
> ...


Car is not up to normal 'cruising' speeds ( :wink: ), so I think you guys would be a bit fustrated :lol: . It feels like it's pulling a dead horse behind it at the moment  . I think it's best if I meet you there.

Clive - thanks in advance for the VAGCOM.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No probs Mark - hope you manage to get it sorted soon.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul, will you still be at Gravely at 7:15? If so, I'll see you there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Paul, will you still be at Gravely at 7:15? If so, I'll see you there


Was and I are planning to be at Gravely (or it Graveley, I can never remember!) for 7.15 ish so can meet you for a gentle (yeah, right) cruise to Shepreth if you like


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> so can meet you for a gentle (yeah, right) cruise to Shepreth if you like


 :lol:  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Quick post before I leave work.....

See you all there later - Bet I have the filthiest car there  :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Really great to see everyone there tonight - great evening.

And I'm pleased to report that Paul's car was not the filthiest ;-)

Oh, and next time, the Budweiser is on me


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

just got back, ditto clives comments, was good have dinner with the ole Kneesworth crew 

cheers Clive & Paul for the 'brisk' cruise back :wink: can we go through that tunnel again 

Buds on you clive, order them 1 by 1 :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that joined the Christmas bash - Tina and I had a great time 

Will post the pics soon.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I have kicked off uploading the pics, they should be uploaded by 1:00 ish, .

http://normstrm.swilland.com/061213%20K ... mber%2006/

I'm off to bed, will sort out the link if it is wrong in the morning.
Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Make mine a Bud too please Clive...and get one for Was while you're there :wink: :lol: :roll:

Great night last night all. Food was great, Demos was on top form and some of the scenery wasn't too bad either :wink: Good to see everyone.

Love the photos of the cracker pressie village :lol: Sorry I got the one of Peter and co. out of focus - would have been a great pic otherwise 

I've definitely missed the cruises up there this year - the M25/A1 route is just so boring in comparison. Thanks Was and Clive  Need more tunnels [smiley=dude.gif] 8)


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks all and especially Norm for organising a great night [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul - yes some great scenery there :wink:

Clive - thanks again for the VAGCOM. Car is booked into APS for Monday, so fingers crossed they can sort the problem.

Have a great Christmas Kneesworthers


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Norman for a great Christmas Do we really enjoyed ourselfs, wicked pictures shame about the blured one  never mind the ones of Jesse made up for it, put a smile on my face  . Just like to say a BIG THANKS to all you guys for making me/us so welcome over the last couple of months, you made us feel part of the crew straight away. Look forward to the meets in 2007  . Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year . Paul, hope your move goes well.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Somewhat belated (work and web site problems), but can I add my thanks to Norman for organising a really great evening - splendid food, good company and Demos (?) - good pics too - lots of smiling faces 

Cheers.

Moley


----------

